# crossed finger flap



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 26, 2011)

I was wondering would crossed finger flaps be 15740 or more like 15574?


Thanks!!!

Jamie


----------



## jdemar (Sep 27, 2011)

15574 is without inclusion of a vascular pedicle (15570-15576). 
15740 is with (as code states), it is usually transferred through a tunnel underneath the skin.   Hope this helps you.  I use 15574 for crossfinger flap, but verify with your op note.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------

